# Looking for an affordable barebow arrow rest recommendation



## ChrisND92 (May 3, 2013)

I started shooting recurve at AAP practice - it just looked like fun. I got a little sick of shooting laser shots all the time with my compound - just wanted to change it up. I have a new PSE Razorback - I know it's very entry level but I think it's all I need. However, I can't stand the OEM arrow rest. I'm looking for a recommendation for an affordable arrow rest (upgrade). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

You can't beat the Hoyt Super Rest if money is tight.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/hoyt-super-rest.html

If you want a little more adjustability go with something like the Shibuya Ultima Recurve Rest.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shibuya-ultima-recurve-rest.html

Plenty to choose from at LAS.

https://goo.gl/JF9DLR

Must recurve shooters stay away from the wrap around rests.





Bob Furman
________________________________
"Good judgment comes from experience, and experience comes from bad judgment"


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

NAP PlungerRest best arrow rest ever made. Especially for bare bow or string walking. Had both plunger action and vertical play on the arrow rest, very forgiving. Occasionally they pop up either in the classifieds or on the auction site.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

Spigarelli and FreeFlyte seem to be well recommended. I got the FreeFlyte and now that I understand it better, I really like it. 
That said...I don't know what level it is worth it to use a high tech rest as opposed to Hoyt stick on


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

Also, I have that Shibuya. Less moving parts than the FreeFlyte but it seems fragile by comparison


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

You will want a sturdier rest if you are string walking or face walking. That is where the Spigarelli ZT and AAE FreeFlyte are best. A good one similar to the ZT is the Cartel CR-301 Hunter Recurve Rest (http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cartel-cr-301-hunter-recurve-rest.html) at $18. These do require a plunger.

If you are bow hunting or recreational, then the NAP Centerest and NAP Centerest Flipper are good choices. You just need to ensure the riser is cut far enough past center to use them.

For stick-on rests, it is hard to beat the Hoyt Super Rest at $2.50. A beefier one to consider is the AAE ST-300 at $8.50 (http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-st-300-hunter-arrow-rest-rh.html or http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-st-300-target-rh-arrow-rest.html if using a plunger).


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

The only issue with that entry level bow is that it is not cut as deep a centershot as the metal ilf risers. Due to that, the rest choices are not the limiting factor. How you deal with the plunger part for left and right and how much room you have.

I would definitely not go with a stick on because that extra thickness of the rest takes up valuable real estate for your center shot.

If recommend a wrap around rest and plunger.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

For that bow, your choices are going to be pretty limited. Stick on a Hoyt Super Rest with or without a plunger and go have fun.


----------

